# Crazy trip Panama to San Francisco



## rvivianacat (Aug 16, 2017)

We purchase a 42 Lagoon catamaran in Caribbean and want to sail it from Panama City Panama to San Francisco in December. 

I have never sailed before but have a Captain, I have heard that it will be a bumpy & pounding ride??
We plan to do this in December and January.

Anyone have some serious input in this journey???

How's generally the weather that time of year and I do understand there is a current and wind against us???

What Marinas do you suggest we sneak into??? 

I understand we will motor most of the way, but what can we use for a sail to motor sail?

Anyone wanting to join us on this venture???:boat :


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

There is a whole lot there to respond to. I will let others with more knowledge add specifics, but in general, you are looking at ~3,500nm mostly upwind and against the current. In those months, you should expect 20-25kt winds at least half the time from mostly N and NW.

From Panama to about Mexico, you have a bit of favorable current and more chances of favorable winds. You also have more choices to stop and wait out weather. You do have a couple of gulfs to cross that are notorious for bad, even dangerous, weather.

From Mexico to SF, it is pretty much wind and current on the nose with few places to stop if things go sideways.

It's a tough trip. Others do it regularly. I wouldn't want to. If I had to, I would be taking my time and choosing weather windows. Maybe 2-3 months in total.

Mark


----------



## flyingriki (Sep 27, 2012)

You'll find out why boats are so expensive in SF...!

I've "heard" it's possibly smoother, if not longer, to tack out toward Hawaii and tack back in...? Avoid the current, pointing, traffic and the bash.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

flyingriki said:


> You'll find out why boats are so expensive in SF...!
> 
> I've "heard" it's possibly smoother, if not longer, to tack out toward Hawaii and tack back in...? Avoid the current, pointing, traffic and the bash.


Wow, just looking at a map of currents in the Pacific, (I've never sailed there) what flyiningriki says makes some sense.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

So the boat is currently in the Caribbean and you are planning to sail to Panama? Have you researched the cost and procedure for transiting through the Panama Canal?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Only a true masochist would attempt a winter time voyage up the left coast. The accepted route, as mentioned above, is out to Hawaii and then north up around the Pacific high (around the latitude of Seattle unless you get really lucky) and then back down the coast to The Bay. But again, *NOT* in the dead of winter. September or early October are the latest months I'd go. 
The California coast can be treacherous and fatal, even for very experienced mariners, in the winter as safe harbors on the coast are few and far between, especially on a boat making maybe 2 or 3 knots trying to go against the California Current and a NW gale!
So, I'd put your voyage off for a few months (enjoy the Caribbean since you'll be stuck there) then zip out to Hawaii from Panama before the eastern Pacific hurricane season begins. After that a nice weather window should open to get you well north of any tropical cyclonic storms, and you can cruise around the high and drop right down to Frisco. Deck load as much fuel as you can for both voyages and plenty of fuel filters and impellers (lots of plastic in the waters around the high). I've known folks who have had no wind for the first 1000 miles out of Panama on the way to Hawaii and others who have had many days becalmed as they motored around the Pacific high.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Panama City might be Balboa...already thru the canal.

Take your new love to La Paz and enjoy the winter in Sea of Cortez, when it's the best time. 
Steps....comfy, enjoyable cruising....
Later, do the Hawaii to SF trianglish run.


----------

